# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Editer / publier / remplir un questionnaire avec sharepoint

## Hermiaude

Bonjour,

Je suis nouvelle dans la technologie Sharepoint/Infopath... J'ai publi ma question dans la rubrique sharepoint mais sa place est peut-tre plus ici.

Voila, un admin doit venir diter un questionnaire depuis sharepoint pour ajouter des questions. Lorsqu'il a termin, ce nouveau questionnaire est publi sur sharepoint pour que des personnes viennent rpondre.

J'ai utiliser Infopath et j'ai cre 2 vues: une pour la partie dition et une pour rpondre au questionnaire. 
Ce modle .xsn  t publi sur sharepoint dans une bibliothque de documents, quand je fais "ajouter un document", j'ai bien mon formulaire qui s'ouvre et je peux ajouter/supprimer des questions. Je valide et ce document est enregistrer en .xml dans la bibliotheque...
Je pensais que les personnes venant rpondre aux questionnaires viendrait ensuite sur ce document, et aurait acces seulement  la vue des questions... Seul problme, je dois afficher ce formulaire depuis un navigateur web, et je n'ai pas acces au role des utilisateurs... Est-ce qu'il existerai un autre moyen de procder?

Je dois, de plus, garder une copie des questions diter par l'admin et une copie des rponses de celui qui a fait le questionnaire (dans 2 docs diffrents)...
Je me demandais si il tait galement possible de crer un nouveau modle de formulaire depuis une dition depuis sharepoint.

Je suis maintenant en manque d'ide, je ne vois pas du tout comment raliser cette dition et publication d'un questionnaire avec infopath et sharepoint...

En esprant avoir t claire
Merci de votre aide...

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Ceci est trange car le fonctionnement que vous dcrivez s'approche plus d'une liste basique d'enqute SharePoint...
Personnellement, mme si j'avoue que je rsoud normment de problmatiques en utilisant Form Services, je penses qu'il faudrait que vous vous orientez vers le format de liste d'enqute qui permet  un administrateur de prciser les questions tandis que les utilisateurs lambda auront simplement  cliquer sur "Rpondre  cette enqute".
En plus le truc sympa est qu'il est possible d'afficher une synthse graphique des rsultats...

Sinon si vous voulez vraiment rester sur le formulaire InfoPath, vous pouvez vous inspirer des rponses de ce forums:
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...dministrateur/


Cordialement.

----------


## Hermiaude

Merci, c'est galement ce qu'on m'avait rpondu sur l'autre site  ::mouarf:: 

Seule problme (enfin je crois), c'est que je dois avoir le nom_prnom de la personne qui fait le test, qui n'est pas forcement de la boite et qui aura surement juste un status "invit", un timer pour comptabiliser le temps qu'il met pour rpondre  tout et surtout une prsentation un peu "personnalise" du questionnaire (rang par diffrents thmes par exemple).

Aprs peut-etre que la version avec infopath n'est pas la meilleure... En tout cas merci pour le lien, je vais regarder si je peux inclure tout ca dans mon projet.

----------


## niassa

pour les copies vous pouvez utiliser un work flow avec l'action (copier dans la liste)
pour les roles: vous pouvez creer des roles et mettre des groupes d'utilisateur ou des utilisateur aprs a partir de la mise en forme conditionnelle du controle vous rendez ce controle visible ou pas a l'ensemble de votre role

pour le reste j'ai pas bien compris le principe

bon courage

----------

